# Good Luck GooseBuster03



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wishing ya good luck if your still doing the goose calling comp today. Hope the tapes I sent helped out. Let us know how you did. The first is the hardest. Good Luck!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dave K and myself tied for 4th place. It was good to finally blow in contest. I changed up my routine on my second chance I blew and thats where I think I f'ed myself. Oh well now im hooked!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its all cake from here! Congrats!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Hustad got video of me red faced up there. :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Using TM's Mag right?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't care what anyone says. you can blow a mean feeder growl tyler. i glad you didn't pass out up there. you looked a little winded.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh there will be more to come in other tourneys.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just wish they had some "real" judges there.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice job Tyler. It takes Kahunas to get up there and show everyone you know how to call.

Did you catch what the winning jump was for the dogs?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ryan,I bet they will have better contests coming with the new stores opening in town.In the big time contests dont the judges have to be sanctioned?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i think they do. and the winning dog jumped 20.5 feet.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Sportsmans warehouse should have a good contest when they get up and running. Not sure what Gander does for contests though.


----------

